# Sweetgold Goldens



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am guessing it is the sweetgold that breeds goldens and cavaliers. If since, they say they do clearances, but unless they go by a different registered name..
They are lacking a few clearances. I only checked out a few. No cardiac stated and no elbows. I also saw Litters listed under oodle and petsnpuppies. I would email the breeder and find more about them because the website is not very informative. No names of their dogs or anything. Good luck!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes I know Richard and Kym Anton they are very reputable do not have many litters per year very active with there dogs. nice looking, healthy dogs from what I have seen.

He judged our sweeps for the PRGRCO specialty not that that means anything.

I would just ask to see the clearances on the parents of the dog and I would ask why they are placing him. 

all in all good people IMO


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We are going to meet the 13 month-old this weekend. I did look up the parents and it looked like they had their clearances. Here are the parents: Sweetgold Safari (Champion) and White Fern Miss Adventure (from England). Any comments?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wasn't Safari entered (but absent) at Westminister this year?

met a Sweetgold girl once walking on local trail - so beautiful. Made me want "a real" golden bad!

looking forward to your report.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have seen CH Sweetgold Safari show and he is gorgeous. Spotty's sire is Andy the 2006 Westminster Best of Breed Winner who is gorgeous too and is my dog's grandfather. White Fern Miss Adventure is from England and is owned by the Anton's. I see she has all clearances and they are great. Sometimes breeders might not keep a dog because it isn't quite what they expected it to be but that doesn't mean it is inferior. They are active showing dogs and I think you will be pleased with them. I'm wondering if they were trying to get a similar look to Chuckanut's Captain Kangaroo whose dam was from Australia and sire was also Andy, Chuckanut's Party Favour O Novel.


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm updating this post because someone private messaged me to find out how the visit to Sweetgold went, but I can't PM until I have 15 posts..... 

So, I ended up not going to see the 13 month old male. I couldn't sleep the entire night and was just feeling super unsure. I had called the breeder and asked a few more questions about "Jimmy" and it turns out he had never been around children and had only been off the property for vet visits. So, he hadn't been socialized much. They sent me a picture of him and he was absolutely beautiful. It took all my strength not to just go get him. I felt really bad changing my mind, but I had to go with my gut. 

The amazing thing, is after I had decided it wasn't going to work out, I got a call back from another breeder I had left a message for days ago. She had a couple options for me and we talked about my situation and we ended up going to her house to meet a 14 week old puppy. The breeder felt this pup had an especially easy-going personality and would be a great fit for our family. We went down to meet the pup and she was just darling. The only thing about her is that she has a small black spot over her back hip. We think that makes her special and we decided we were okay with that. 

She was a dream on the way home and didn't even make a peep. She slept through her first night and has just been lovely.

We took her to the vet just yesterday and he figures she will possibly be as much as 80 pounds! Yikes. She also has an inverted vulva? I think that is what it is called. But I guess that usually resolves itself if you let the pup go into heat before spaying. 

We actually paid full price for her and my husband and I were a little worried that maybe we should have paid less for her since she did have the spot and the issue with her inverted vulva. Oh, well. What is done is done. Fortunately she does seem to have a very nice temperment - so, that is worth it's weight in gold.

It is still tough for us, though, since our prior golden's passing is fresh in our minds. At first, I felt somewhat indifferent towards the pup and feel very guilty about that. I think I will bond with her as we get to know each other - although I'm sure it will take time. We just remember how close we felt to our prior golden and miss that...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The black spot is a mutation... no big deal. And I agree about what to do about the vulva. No dog is perfect, so you shouldn't ask for a discounted price IMO. Congrats on the new pup, it sounds like you made an intelligent, informed decision. I have, on occasion, had a hard time bonding with a new pup. Time will help.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

JenGoldenMom said:


> minds. , I felt somewhat indifferent towards the pup and feel very guilty about that....


We, too, were "somewhat indifferent" towards pup after loss of a wonderful friend, no guilt!! ya gotta get to know each other! takes time in all relationships

may I ask who you did get your pup from?

pics!! does your girl have a name?


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

We got her from Wood Duck Retrievers and we named her "Shelby". Thanks for the encouragement about bonding - she's actually weaseling her way into my heart as I type... Below is a picture where you can see her spot.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is very pretty and I love her "beauty mark".


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

what pretty girl you have! I like to think of the little beauty marks as "smudges from the thumbprint of God"!!! She is certainly a precious looking pup!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

JenGoldenMom said:


> We got her from Wood Duck Retrievers and we named her "Shelby". Thanks for the encouragement about bonding - she's actually weaseling her way into my heart as I type... Below is a picture where you can see her spot.


goldens go back to flat coats... its interesting I traced my own dogs back to the original flat coats .... and thus her beauty mark... there is a dog near here who had a large black splotch (about 4 inches around) on her rump... it gave her character...

as for hte vulva... let her come into season and it will likely sort itself out....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I LOVE Shelby's little spot!


----------

